

Where Orwell got it wrong - tgkokk
https://medium.com/surveillance-state/a3f8a99880d6

======
mtgx
I think Larry Lessing said recently that the Internet _amplifies power_. That
means that yes, individuals have much more power than before, but at the same
time, the governments have also exponentially more power (once they get how to
use it), by spying on their citizens and then using that against them.

